# SSD und WoW ?



## Naelas (2. November 2011)

Hallo,


wollte mal fragen ob es sinnvoll ist WoW auf eine SSD zu packen ? Was gibt es da genau für unterschiede ? Oder sollte man die SSD nur für Win7 nutzen...

Klärt mich mal auf ? pls 

P.S. Eine empfehlung welche SSD gut ist, wäre auch nice ?  thx

gruß


----------



## Saji (2. November 2011)

Naja, schnellere Ladezeiten wirst du schon haben, besonders wenn du viele Interfaceaddons benutzt. Ich weiß nicht ob Win XP SSD unterstützt, aber Vista und 7 sollten das auf jeden Fall. ^^

Hab das eben noch gefunden, ich weiß nicht ob es für dich noch relevant wäre: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-State-Drive#Performanceverluste_unter_Windows


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2011)

win7+ssd = halbe lade und nachladezeiten


----------



## Dagonzo (2. November 2011)

Also in erster Linie eigentlich für das System.
Ich habe mir allerdings zwei SSD´s geleistet. Eine für das System eine für Spiele. 
Wenn du viele Addons nutzt, dann bringt eine SSD auch bei WoW durchaus was. Stellt sich allerdings die Frage ob es nicht egal ist ob der Ladebalken nach 3-4 Sekunden (ohne Addons) voll ist oder nach 15-20 Sekunden (mit Addons und normaler Festplatte). Im Spiel selbst merkt man das dann eh kaum. Ok vielleicht beim Wechsel aus bzw. in eine Instanz, aber sonst eher weniger.
Am meisten aber bringt eine SSD was für das Betriebssystem.
Meine die ich verbaut habe sind zwei Vertex 3 von OCZ. Kann man nicht meckern. Die sind Pfeilschnell.^^

Empfehlen würde ich zur Zeit natürlich die, die ich verbaut habe, also eine OCZ Vertex 3 oder eine Crucial M4.
Für das System reicht eine 60GB große SSD aus. Da liegt man bei ca. 100 Euro. Für Spiele dann eher eine 120 oder 240er. Letztere gehen dann aber locker über 400Euro. Je nach dem, was man sich leisten will und kann.
Zur Schnittstelle noch ein paar Worte. Für die schnellen Platten, wie diese von mir genannten, sollte man aber auch schon einen SATA-3 Anschluss zur Verfügung haben. An SATA-2 bringen die nicht mehr die volle Leistung, weil die Schnittstelle zu langsam ist.


----------



## Azure_kite (2. November 2011)

SSD lohnt sich mehr als Systemfestplatte. Also als Festplatte auf der das Betriebsprogramm installiert ist. Da merkt man schon nen deutlichen Unterschied, denke ich zumindest nach dem was ich bisher so gelesen habe. (hab aber bisher selbst keine).
Dann kannste ja noch WoW draufpacken. Das dürfte die Ladezeiten (beim einloggen, Instanzbeitritt) verringern, aber für FPS bringt das eher weniger was. ich glaube insgesamt bringt ne SSD für WoW alleine nicht so viel. Da reicht ne normale auch aus. 
Wenn du dir ne SSD kaufen möchtest, dann als Systemplatte, bei der dann noch WoW etc. drauf ist. Das verkürzt die Startzeit von Windows deutlich z.B. 
Das dürfte auch unabhängig des Betriebssystems sein.

Ansonsten such mal bei pchg.de und chip.de etc. da findest sicher genügend Infos.^^


----------



## Dagonzo (2. November 2011)

Ich würde da am ehesten computerbase.de für Tests empfehlen.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/laufwerke/
Da gibt es diverse Testberichte/Vergleiche von allen gängigen und aktuellen SSD´s.

Für die Preise einfach mal bei Geizhals.at/deutschland vorbei schauen.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=hdssd
Bei den einzelnen Modellen sind oft zusätzlich noch viele Testberichte verlinkt (teilweise in englsich). Da bekommt man ein ganz guten Überblick, da manchmal die Testmethoden und Ergebnisse doch unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## Naelas (2. November 2011)

ok ich danke euch


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Für das System reicht eine 60GB große SSD aus. Da liegt man bei ca. 100 Euro. Für Spiele dann eher eine 120 oder 240er.



hab 1 crucial m3 120er. 40 gb für windows 80 gb für speile, wenn man auch mal deinstalliert reicht das locker, selten gespieltes und altes leigt einfach weiter auf der hdd


----------



## yves1993 (3. November 2011)

Also ich habe ebenfalls eine OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB und habe aktuell nur WoW draufgepackt zum testen. Also den Unterschied merkst du allgemein nur für Grunddaten die laden müssen, wie bereits gesagt sind das Gebiete, das einloggen mitsamt Addons etc.

Sprich solltest du nicht das Geld haben für eine 120 GB dann setz wirklich nur das System drauf. Das reicht auch und so soll es auch gedacht sein  

Der Unterschied ist ziemlich heftig. PC einschalten, 20 Sekunden warten, Passwort (falls eingestellt) eingeben, zack ist der PC bereit. Und ja er ist sofort bereit! <3


----------



## Soulii (3. November 2011)

20 sek ?

bios -> desk in unter 10 !


----------



## yves1993 (3. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich dachte wenn ich 10 schreib wärs übertrieben. Hab das nur grob geschätzt, ich glaub ich messe nächstes mal mit der Stoppuhr die Zeit


----------



## Arosk (3. November 2011)

Bei mir sinds 8 Sekunden


----------



## Soulii (3. November 2011)

Boot Video ( mp4 )

ich glaube es sind 8 oder 9 sec.


----------



## Jelais99 (3. November 2011)

Naja, es ist die Frage ob man die Bootzeit die Zeit vom Postscreen bis zum Erscheinen des Desktops meint oder die Zeit vom Postscreen bis zum dem Zeitpunkt, an dem Windwos auch alles geladen hat. Das ist schon ein Unterschied, auch mit SSD :-) 

Aber eine SSD ist schon etwas feines. Ich würde nie mehr eine HD als Systemplatte nutzen. Bei Spielen bringt sie zwar meistens nur eine erhebliche Verringerung der Ladezeiten, allerdings gibt es auch Speiele (vor allem wenn sie immer wieder von der Festplatte nachladen müssen) denen eine SSD eine konstantere Framerate beschert. Bei Lotro habe ich das sehr extrem gemerkt. Trotz guter Hardware gab es öfters kurze Framedrops. Nach dem Umstieg auf eine SSD war dieses Problem behoben.


----------



## Soulii (3. November 2011)

wenn ich beim ersten erscheinen des desktops innerhalb von einer sekunde winamp öffnen kann zählt das.
was windows alles später noch nachläd ohne das ich noch was merke, bzw irgendwie beeinträchtigt werde juckt ja keinen.

würde das mitzählen , dann bräuchten normale festplatten sowieso noch länger


----------



## Jelais99 (3. November 2011)

Das "juckt" natürlich niemanden, aber häufig wird eben unterschiedlich gemessen, wodurch eine nicht unerhebliche Zeitdifferenz zustande kommen kann. Daher habe ich noch einmal darauf hingewiesen.


----------

